# DIY bulbs Vs. Reptile bulbs and other 'cheap' equipment



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I see a lot of people using the cheapest bulbs they can find from hardware stores over the reptile bulbs and really wonder what the difference is.

I understand people say they are 'exactly the same' but how much do we *actually* know about the difference? I've heard that the cheap ones use a 'trick' system to get the colour of light they produce, is this true?

With regards to cheap heat mats, I've heard nothing but bad things about these, especially the Chinese ones that seem more likely to burst into flames.

Can anyone shine any light on these issues?


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

With heat matts go for the main brand, the cheap chinese ones are bound to fail.
As for bulbs if its light spectrum your after many reputable brands will say theyre incandescent provide more than household bulbs. Whether this is true or not I dont know, I think it depends on the species your keeping ie if your using say an Arcadia fluorescent bulb for UV etc then this will provide all the spectrum lighting you should need and so if your just buying these bulbs for heat, if its just the same as a wilko spot bulb for instance, then get a 3 pack for a lot less than a single one. Ive used this approach for years, when i first realised i was paying extra for the same bulb but with just a gucci name on it i soon binned the idea. At the minute i need the ES 25watt tube incandescent bulbs for my exo terra canopy so I do buy the official exo terra ones at £5 a shot.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Any more takes on this?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

if you are talking about uv bulbs - a while back I bought a chamelion and set up = the set up was fine but had a cheap none brand uv bulb - the cham was dull and didnt eat well. I changed the bulb for an arcadia and the change was almost instant - it was like having a different animal. The cham fed better, looked better and was more active.

If you are talking about spot bulbs - I have used both branded and generic store bulbs and have found no difference what so ever.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

As Luke was saying, it depends on your use. If you're looking for a heat lamp, then you just need a bulb that produces heat. A normal incandescent bulb will produce the same amount of heat as a £5 "reptile" incandescent bulb of the same wattage. The colour trick I believe you're referring to is to use a film over the bulb to give out whatever colour light, as opposed to giving light out in the actual colour temperature of natural sunlight. But if used as a heat lamp this isn't really important.

If you're looking for a bulb to provide UV, then you will need to buy a bulb that outputs UV, which are usually, if not always, bulbs specifically marketed at the reptile hobby. A bulb from homebase will not output UVA or UVB, nor will standard fluorescent tubes. This is due to the expensive mix of phosphors needed to output UV, and is the reason UV tubes are so expensive when compared to standard tubes.

If you feel more secure that you're providing the best for your pet by using the more expensive bulbs because they have a picture of a lizard on the box feel free, otherwise, for heat go cheap and for UV go for the best *cough* Arcadia *cough*

Dave


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

so this 

Osram T5 Lumilux High Output - The Light Bulb Shop

In "daylight" colours 

isnt the same as 

Life Glo 11 T5 Fluorescent Bulb High Output

I would rather buy a bulb for £3.00 than £23.00. I am not looking for an UV bulb, just oe that will grow plants. could i mix a 6500k and a 3500k and cover the spectrum i need?


EDIT: I found the spectrum graph for the budget 6500k and the 3000k 

3000k










6500k


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> so this
> 
> Osram T5 Lumilux High Output - The Light Bulb Shop
> 
> ...


what species of animal is it?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

dart frogs

i would hazard a guess that those 2 bulbs mixed would be enough to grow plants in a tank that is only 16" deep.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Osram 54w T5HO 3000k










Osram 54w T5HO 6500k









Arcadia T5 D3 ‘HIGH OUTPUT’ FOREST REPTILE LAMP









Arcadia ORIGINAL TROPICAL LAMP – T5









Juwel High-Lite Day









Jewel High-Lite Nature










Just to compare spectrums.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

May be worth mixing a 3000k and something like an 8000k if you want to use the budget ones, although I can't be bothered to dig around for a spectrum graph for a budget 8000 right now, they'll be quite strong in the blue and less so in the red. A mix of the 3000k and 6500k will potentially lead to the plants becoming leggy, but on the other hand they'll likely flower well 

I tend to go with Arcadia Tropical Pros, just because I prefer to give UV as well as plant growth to my darts, so I get the correct growth in one tube. The graphs kindly provided above highlight the differences, although the juwel hi-lites look good they only go up to 0.4, rather than one.

Dave


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

How do you provide uv to darts, do you use starfire glass? Or just mount the lights inside?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> How do you provide uv to darts, do you use starfire glass? Or just mount the lights inside?


I believe "starfire" is the American brand of low-iron glass, similar to optiwhite. In which case, yes, I use optiwhite for the tops, or have my UV running over the mesh instead of the glass. Because I build my own ENT style vivs I have a lot of flexibility with regards lighting.

Dave


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Too much reading from across the pond. :lol2:

I looked at the 8000k bulb and the spectrum is heavy on the blue.


To settle this for myself. If I purchase a 2x54w t5ho fixture and place maybe one 8000k and one 3000k on a tank that is 16" tall I should expect to see good growth? When it comes to replace the budget bulbs I can look into the Arcadia bulbs, well, only if the budgets are disappointing. 

Cheers for your help. 

I would eventually look to go LED, it seems the Americans have us beat on this front. :bash:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't worry, I do the same, keep referring to expanding foam as great stuff and polystyrene as styrene! I'm not a lighting engineer but from personal experience and a helluva lot of reading, it would seem that for plant growth a combo of 8000k and 3000k should be enough to give good foliage development without the massive stem growth. Should have some flowering too, although you may need to adjust slightly to give more red spectrum to promote this.

I've been looking into LEDs a lot recently, but we don't seem to have any of the kit available over here, its available through ebay but they're cheap ones from hong kong, I think I'll wait until we get better quality bulbs.

Look forward to seeing how you get on, I'd predict lots of good growth 

Dave


----------

